# Расшифровка паролей в браузерах подручными средствами



## cybercop (23 Мар 2014)

О том, что парольная защита браузера Google Chrome ненадежна, известно всем. Пароли хранятся в открытом виде. Но как быть с паролями в других браузерах? Одним из вариантов их хищения может быть установка на исследуемом ПК браузера Google Chrome и последующий импорт настроек и паролей. Вариант? А почему нет?
Такая возможность была продемонстрирована на примере браузера Safari. Для проверки предлагаю желающим импортировать соответствующие закладки из Internet Explorer (пробовал, получилось) и Firefox


----------



## regist (24 Мар 2014)

cybercop написал(а):


> Для проверки предлагаю желающим импортировать соответствующие закладки из Internet Explorer (пробовал, получилось) и Firefox


А для чего? Для кого-то является открытием, что можно импортировать закладки из одного браузера в другой? Думаю нет это все и так знают. У меня есть знакомые которые практически умеют только комп включать и то недавно спрашивали как закладки перенести. Так что то что это возможно они знали.
А самое главное зачем переносить закладки, какое отношение это имеет к конфиденциальности и защите??


cybercop написал(а):


> О том, что парольная защита браузера Google Chrome ненадежна, известно всем.





cybercop написал(а):


> Одним из вариантов их хищения может быть установка на исследуемом ПК браузера Google Chrome и последующий импорт настроек и паролей. Вариант? А почему нет?


А разве в Гугл Хроме есть импорт паролей из других браузеров?

И если даже она есть то можно назвать хоть одну рациональную причину зачем реальному злоумышленнику (а не гипотетическому) это понадобится делать? ЕМНИП то в мозили пароли можно посмотреть в открытом виде прямо средствами браузера.
А также во всех популярных браузерах секунд за 30 с помощью спец. утилит можно посмотреть пароли.


----------



## shestale (24 Мар 2014)

cybercop написал(а):


> и последующий импорт настроек и паролей





cybercop написал(а):


> Для проверки предлагаю желающим импортировать соответствующие закладки из Internet Explorer (пробовал, получилось) и Firefox


И как это при импорте закладок возможно импортировать настройки и пароли?


----------



## cybercop (24 Мар 2014)

Проверяйте  В последней версии Хрома это уже по-моему невозможно. До этого свободно


----------



## regist (24 Мар 2014)

cybercop написал(а):


> Проверяйте В последней версии Хрома это уже по-моему невозможно. До этого свободно


проверять информацию перед её публикацией это обязанность того, кто публикует статью. Лично я не слышал чтобы экспорт паролей из других браузеров был хоть в одной версии. 
А проверять, что возможен ли экспорт закладок... no comment


----------



## cybercop (24 Мар 2014)

Уважаемый, прежде чем говорить о том что я публикую, попробовали бы сами сделать. Пароли на сегодня в Хром импортируются. На последней версии проверял сам. Другое дело что их нельзя увидеть уже без специального ПО. В дальнейшем такого рода указания буду считать беспочвенным наездом.


----------



## Кирилл (24 Мар 2014)

Пароли правда импортировались,по крайней мере раньше.
Но в этом смысла не вижу,так как достаточно долгое время переношу пользовательские вкладки,настройки,пароли и прочее без заморочек,мышкой с клавой или скриптом на любой компьютер ,от любого известного мне браузера и почтового клиента.
Делов максимум на пару минут.
Исключение - ослик,у меня на него аллергия поэтому даже не пробовал.
И в живой природе встречаю в основном на казенных машинах,где пароли у админа.
Поэтому пароли дело спорное,хоть миллион символов вставь а не спасают если грамотный подход.
Больше пользы будет от образованности пользователя.


----------



## regist (24 Мар 2014)

cybercop написал(а):


> Уважаемый, прежде чем говорить о том что я публикую, попробовали бы сами сделать.


Наверно для вас покажется странным, но перед тем как писать в этой теме я проверил. Думаю почти все знают, что мой любимый браузер это Opera и все настройки и т.д. соотвественно у меня хранятся в ней. Так Хром мне даже закладки не предлагает из неё импортировать .


----------



## cybercop (24 Мар 2014)

Вчера проверял для Internet Explorer, как одного из наиболее распространенных браузеров. Простите, Opera - герой не моего романа
особенно учитывая ее распространенность в мире


----------



## regist (24 Мар 2014)

Ок, оставим Оперу


cybercop написал(а):


> Другое дело что их нельзя увидеть уже без специального ПО.


Что и требовалось доказать. К чему всё написанное в первом посте и гипотетическая устанавка Гугл Хрома для хищения приватных данных, если даже проделав все указанные вами манипуляции нельзя получить к ним доступ без спец. утилит? А со спец. утилитами как уже писал вытащить пароль из любого популярного браузера займёт секунд 30.


----------



## cybercop (24 Мар 2014)

Все пользователи используют последнюю версию? 
PS
Дальнейший разговор считаю беспредметным. Можете спорить сами 
Кстати, по поводу "вытащить пароль за 30 секунд". Покажите мне чем вы сможете это сделать в IE 11 (да впрочем и в 10). 
Там, к вашему сведению, пароли в открытом виде не хранятся  А на подбор может уйти довольно много времени (проверено)


----------



## regist (24 Мар 2014)

1) По поводу спец. утилит для просмотра паролей называть их не буду так как это выходит за правила форума.
2) В первом посте вы вообще для теста предлагала проводить экспорт из Мозилы 


regist написал(а):


> ЕМНИП то в мозиле пароли можно посмотреть в открытом виде прямо средствами браузера.


----------



## cybercop (24 Мар 2014)

Напишите мне в личном сообщении, чем вы за 30 секунд вытащите пароли из IE 10/11. Это уже просто профессиональный интерес. Я таких утилит не знаю.
PS
Я вас за язык не тянул. Но если сказали что можете, то расскажите в приватной беседе.
За слова отвечать надо!


----------



## regist (24 Мар 2014)

cybercop,
1) в первом сообщение не было ни слова что задача стоит вытащить именно из IE 10, 11.
2) Я не отношу их к популярным браузерам (популярными именно по использованию), а я везде сделал оговорку из популярных браузеров. Даже среди тех кто использует IE как браузер по умолчанию очень много, кто не ставят IE выше 9-й .
3) Если брать не гипотетическую ситуацию, а реальную с вирмейкером, то время вообще не имеет значение, так как вскрытие пароля происходит не на стороне пользователя, а воруется всё необходимое и потом спокойно вскрывается.


----------



## cybercop (24 Мар 2014)

Вы можете относить или не относить IE к популярным браузерам. Это не более чем ваши проблемы
Доля на международном рынке (февраль 2012 г.) StatCounter (без учета распределения интернет-пользователей по странам)
Internet Explorer - 35,8%
Chrome 29,8%
Firefox 24,9%
Другие– 0,9%

По поводу тех кто не ставит выше 9-й.  Я использую Windows 8.1 В ней IE 11 по умолчанию.
3. Кто говорил о вирусе? Я говорю о ситуации когда вам нужно вскрыть реальные пароли. Данная ситуация используется в проведении расследований.
Потому и спрашиваю.
Мне нужно открыть пароль злоумышленника. Вы сказали что можно вскрыть за 30 секунд. Я задаю вопрос. Чем?


----------



## glax24 (24 Мар 2014)

Есть чудо программы от ******** которые вроде справляются с ие 10. Не проверял тк ие не пользуюсь.

убрал название программ, ибо это выходит за правила форума. /regist


----------



## regist (24 Мар 2014)

cybercop вы сейчас берете конкретную версию конректного браузера, когда в первом посте пишите про браузеры вообще 


cybercop написал(а):


> Но как быть с паролями в других браузерах?


Мой ответ относился к вашему первому посту и нелепостью импортировать эти пароли и другие настройки в Гугл Хром из к примеру указанного вами же FireFох.
Я в чём-то не прав?
К тому же кроме паролей вы предлагали экспортировать и закладки мотивирую, что это тоже приватные данные. Их проблема вытащить из любимого вами IE 11 ?
Про вскрытие паролей опять таки я писал про популярные браузеры и нигде не указал, что речь идет про IE 10 или 11. Вы сомневаетесь, что в других браузерах это можно сделать за 30 сек?


----------



## edde (24 Мар 2014)

Ну есть утилиты для выковыривания паролей, у меня в том числе. Для ие 11 под семеркой работают без проблем (секунды за две ), под восьмеркой не берусь сказать. Не могу с уверенностью утверждать о наличии утилит для выковыривания паролей с подключенного винта, но думаю если порыть хорошо, то они найдутся. Не очень большая это проблема для такого громкого крика


----------



## cybercop (24 Мар 2014)

1. Где вы видите крик? Вернее слышите?
2. Я предпочитаю чтобы если уж человек сказал "А", то был готов к тому что попросят все остальные буквы.
3. Раз сказано за 30 секунд, значит дайте за 30 секунд. Не можете, не говорите 
Вот и все  А крик... Где тот крик? 
PS
Прежде чем обвинить меня в непрофессионализме, советую хорошенько подумать. А потом... Потом подумать еще раз!


----------



## regist (24 Мар 2014)

@cybercop я всё написал в своём предыдущем сообщение. Конкретные возражение по тому посту есть? Там написал конкретные замечания к вашему посту вы предпочитаете их игнорировать.
По поводу IE 11 я не могу ни подтвердить ни опровергнуть, так как не приходилось ни разу из него пароли восстанавливать, так как как выше писал он не популярен. Из остальных браузеров за 30 секунд вытаскивал.


----------



## edde (24 Мар 2014)

Я вас ни в чем не обвиняю. просто вы пытаетесь выполнить [BCOLOR=#ccffcc](как-бы) профессиональную[/BCOLOR] работу мягко говоря кривыми путями, а именно попыткой импорта закладок из ие в хром 


> Мне нужно открыть пароль злоумышленника. Вы сказали что можно вскрыть за 30 секунд. Я задаю вопрос. Чем?


 
Это ваша цитата, и это вы вещаете про злоумышленников, и спрашиваете чем достать пароль, хотя в сети этих утилит по выковыриванию паролей вагон и маленькая тележка, бесплатных, платных, хакерских и специализированных. На рабочей машине это дело двух секунд (для ие), для добычи всех паролей от всех браузеров включая хром лису и оперу и пароли асек, ну минуты две (зависит от скорости вращения шпинделя винта и фрагментации системы). Но ровно тридцать секунд я бы не взялся гарантировать ))))))


----------



## cybercop (24 Мар 2014)

Ну так вот. Для IE11 я таких утилит не нашел. Найдете - поделитесь. Платные (бесплатные) значения не имеет. До недавнего времени (точнее до выхода последней версии Ghrome) простейшим способом был импорт паролей. Благо Хром их держал в открытом виде. Сейчас у меня так не вышло. Может я ошибся, может просто под 8 Хром не умеет этого делать. Пока не знаю. 
Мне пообещали за 30 секунд добыть пароли. Я задал вопрос как и чем. Ответа нет. Только голые заявления что мол, мы умеем.
Если умеете (и на форуме этого сделать нельзя по понятным причинам), напишите мне в личку. Вот и все. Что тут сложного?
Покажете утилиты - скажу спасибо. Не сумеете - скажу просто что не сумели. И соответственно предложение о 30 секундах - просто треп!


----------



## edde (24 Мар 2014)

В гугл заглядывали? В 18 посте я ведь скриншот привел вам от утили. Это добытый пароль из 11 ишака. А название утилиты я вам из вредности не скажу, и из опасения обнаружения размещения ссылки на ваш блог с пространственной двухметровой статьей о взломе спецслужбами паролей несчастных пользователей с последующим кросспостингом в двадцать экземпляров. Ищите и обрящете, бо несложно.


----------



## cybercop (24 Мар 2014)

Ну раз не скажете, то и говорить не о чем. Удачи!


----------



## Кирилл (25 Мар 2014)

Обсуждение взлома запрещено.
Тема закрыта.


----------

